# Machinists Tool Chest



## rherrell (Aug 20, 2015)

Some of you might remember when I made this...






Well, I finally got around to making the top part. It's loosely based on a Gersner tool chest, I didn't have any plans, I just made a full size drawing so I had the basic dimensions and sort of winged it from there.

I hope you enjoy the pics!








I put everything together using dowels, it's REALLY solid!





I made all the knobs out of aluminum...







I lined all the drawers with felt...



I did some engine turning on both front covers and the lid...











After I had it together I realized I need something to hold charts and papers so I made this from drill rod and some 1/2" aluminum which I sanded and buffed to a high gloss...



Here it is in it's final resting place. I reorganized my shop when I got my new milling machine, I put all my metal working tools in one corner, it makes fabricating my products alot easier...













That's about it, THANKS for taking the time to look!:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 20, 2015)

What an amazing and beautiful set of tool boxes.  You do great work.  I still you all of the tools I have purchased from you over the years.  Great workmanship.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## MikeL (Aug 20, 2015)

You are very talented!  The craftsmanship is outstanding. Thanks for posting and including all the pictures. Nice shop as well!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 20, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## triw51 (Aug 20, 2015)

That is one awesome piece of workmanship.


----------



## papaturner (Aug 20, 2015)

AWESOME!


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 20, 2015)

Absolutely amazing... 
now I want to know who's workshop you used to make that because yours is waayy to clean..


----------



## thewishman (Aug 20, 2015)

That's not a tool chest, it's a tool shrine! Beautiful!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 20, 2015)

That is a thing of beauty.  Very nice workmanship.  You can tell a lot of thought went into it.  Well done!


----------



## oneleggimp (Aug 20, 2015)

Absolutely Beautiful.  Beats Gerstner hands down.  Wonderful Craftsmanship.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 20, 2015)

Now you just need a rack to hold a bunch of mailing tubes all about the same length (12 inches or so) horizontally, so you can store a bunch of rolled up blueprints and CAD layouts...  And just for grins and giggles, you could put some in there that are jokes.  Aircraft carriers, modern jets, tanks, cars, ect ... so if someone looks through your stuff they'll start staring at you in utter awe...  (Not that your shop alone won't do that at first, but this is for after the shiny gleam is gone from their eyes...)


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2015)

That entire set-up is just way tool cool. A future heirloom for sure. Wanna adopt me....???? :biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Aug 20, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!  I would love to have that, but would worry about getting sawdust on it! :tongue:

The pictures are great - thank you.

Maybe when I find time and talent!  You should be proud of that chest.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, I've drooled and drooled......now for three serious observations/questions

1.Once fully loaded, will the little caster wheels be practical or upto the job?
2. Why is your shop so clean and light?
3. Does Mrs Herrell know you have her iron?

:biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 20, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## kenmic (Aug 20, 2015)

*Upper Chest*

Beautiful presentation of your craftsmanship Rick. Thanks for sharing and for all the great tools and jigs you've made for us.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 21, 2015)

THANKS for all the kind words, you made my week!!:biggrin:

Since you liked them here's a few more....



This is my "plan". I made a full size drawing and played around with it until I liked what I had.


All the rest are pretty much self explanatory.

By the way, the primary wood is Red Oak and the drawers and runners are Hard Maple, the plywood backs and drawer bottoms are Maple plywood.
It's sprayed with three coats of Target Coatings EM6000 Water Based Acrylic Lacquer.

























THANKS again for looking!


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 21, 2015)

That engine turning on the top and front looks awesome!



skiprat said:


> Ok, I've drooled and drooled......now for three serious observations/questions
> 
> 1.Once fully loaded, will the little caster wheels be practical or upto the job?
> 2. Why is your shop so clean and light?
> ...


 
Okay now I have to go back and see if I can find the iron!


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 21, 2015)

Found the iron!  AND a microwave!


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!!  Makes my old Kennedy look rather pedestrian and off the shelf.  Very nice shop as well.  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 21, 2015)

All of the above and more.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 22, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> All of the above and more.


 
What he said. Man, that is beautiful!

Mike


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 22, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> Found the iron!  AND a microwave!



That's not an iron ... that's a convenient handled gravity-operated clamping system with built-in warmer.


And the thing you call a microwave .... that's a coffee warmer combo PR de-bubbler for casting.


Those are tools, man .... tools ... :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Aug 23, 2015)

You guys with all the cool tools and the talent to use them sure make some of us jealous. You even made your own drawer knobs....not many folks can say that. Very nice job Rick~


----------

